

37signals suite: All 37signals apps for one price - maguay
http://37signals.com/suite

======
bombs
It's strange that pricing is only available to customers (for now?). There are
three plans, starter, pro and elite and they all include Basecamp, Highrise,
Backpack, Campfire, unlimited employees (users) and e-mail support.

    
    
      Starter - $99/month
      * 35GB of file storage
      * 35 Basecamp projects
      * 20,000 Highrise contacts
    
      Pro - $149/month
      * 100GB of file storage
      * 100 Basecamp projects
      * 50,000 Highrise contacts
    
      Elite - $249/month
      * 300GB of file storage
      * Unlimited Basecamp projects
      * 100,000 Highrise contacts
    

There's no mention that I can see whether Basecamp includes time tracking
(available only on the $49 and higher Basecamp plans) or how much, if any,
conference call minutes are included with Campfire.

~~~
jasonfried
Time tracking is included on all Basecamp plans that are part of the Suite.
It's the fully-featured Basecamp. You get everything.

We'll be adding Campfire conference call minutes and # of simultaneous
chatters to the chart shortly.

~~~
jqueryin
Please do so sooner than later as something like the limit of simultaneous
chatters in Campfire has been an issue for us in the past. I've got our HR guy
looking into upgrading but we've got little in terms of comparisons to go on.

------
retroryan
Basecamp has one major limitation for me and that is only people within your
company can track time against projects. I work with a lot of independent
contracts and I wanted to put them in separate companies, but still have them
track their time in Basecamp. I have talked with support and this is a
"feature" which they are sticking with, very frustrating.

------
kjetil
Curious wording: "Can I sign up for the Suite if I don't already own a
37signals product? Currently the 37signals Suite is only available for people
who already own Basecamp, Highrise, Backpack, or Campfire accounts."

If you pay to use a webapp, do you "own" it? Maybe they're trying to make
37signals' "apps" seem more like App store apps.

~~~
OoTheNigerian
"people who already own Basecamp, Highrise, Backpack, or Campfire _accounts_."

You own the account. although it can be taken away from you like anything in
life.

------
mcrittenden
_We’ve priced the 37signals Suite aggressively. It’ll often be cheaper to
purchase the whole four-app Suite than to purchase two products separately._

Interesting. I'd be interested to see the metrics that made them decide this
is a good idea.

~~~
patio11
It's a great way to increase the amount of money they're extracting from their
best customers while simultaneously giving them an increased perception of
value. Seriously, they're going to print money hats.

~~~
rmc
Surely their best customers will already be paying separately for the products
individually? How does charging them less for the same increase the amount of
money they are going to get from these customers?

~~~
swombat
This is actually the tactic that Microsoft used to own the Office market, I
believe... they first released a "Microsoft Office" that included Word, Excel
and so on, all in one, for less than two of those products sold separately.

That, of course, completely wiped out single-products that couldn't be sold in
a suite, e.g. WordPerfect. Once the market was clear of competitors, they then
proceeded to slowly but surely increase the price of the suite (and the price
of the standalone products along with it).

------
callmeed
I really like this because I've personally been stressing over creating a
single, full-featured web app versus creating multiple, simple apps.

This is good proof that it doesn't really matter.

------
edash
I just upgraded and they made more money off me than before. Here was my
situation:

Campfire: $12 Backpack: $12 Basecamp: $24 Highrise: $24

I folded one of each into the $99 suite. I'm paying $99 now instead of $72,
but I've been knocking against the Basecamp limits for awhile now.

The limits for all the accounts are higher than with my previous payments. And
now I get one invoice instead of four.

------
d2viant
Why aren't they allowing new customers to take advantage of this? I wonder if
it's for technical or business reasons.

~~~
Hates_
If you sign up as a new customer, can you then not upgrade to the suite?

~~~
mcrittenden
According to the link, you can immediately upgrade after signing up.

------
maguay
I wish it offered combined pricing on any two apps (say Backpack + Highrise)
for those who don't want/need all 4 apps...

~~~
bigohms
Why not, 37Signals is basically Comcastic!

